# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Monster

## jolter604

Got these to sample and finished the test c and I did not get any blood work but they are actually legit
The test is good

----------

